# 400 gallon guppy tank lol



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I finally got the tank I have been after for a few years. I picked up Tony 1928's 400 gallon acrylic. The dimension are 96"x36"x27". It will be a discus and angel set like the others. I'll post some pictures when I start the build.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aw...I was disappointed not to see it full of a 1000 guppies...Charles style.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Aw...I was disappointed not to see it full of a 1000 guppies...Charles style.


I thought it was 10000 cardinals?  I would be mesmerized.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

DAMNNNNN thats HUGE
I was in Sri Lanka recently, and saw some guppies in a pond. I had never known how beautiful their colours can be from a top view rather than the traditional side view


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, 10000 cardinals


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> I finally got the tank I have been after for a few years. I picked up Tony 1928's 400 gallon acrylic. The dimension are 96"x36"x27". It will be a discus and angel set like the others. I'll post some pictures when I start the build.


That's a 40 discus tank 

How many zebra plecos can you fit in the bottom of a 400 gallon discus tank :bigsmile:


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well..seeming I'm low on discus for now...I love watching my guppies! I have my original plexi 60 gallon discus tank full of guppies. Guppies do look good from above.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

How many altum angels in the 400g? Skip discus... Make it an altum biotope with corys, rummy, a few exotic high end plecos...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It would make a great breeding tank for LDA-105.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking about adding a few more but the wife thought it would be over crowded .lol


2wheelsx2 said:


> Aw...I was disappointed not to see it full of a 1000 guppies...Charles style.


It would be but knowing my luck they will be like the lemmings and go down the over flow to the sump


tony1928 said:


> I thought it was 10000 cardinals?  I would be mesmerized.


I would love to have 40 wild discus but I'm not sure how to explain to my wife where $ 10,000 went lol. I like zebra places but I'm not a fan of them hiding all the time. 


josephl said:


> That's a 40 discus tank
> 
> How many zebra plecos can you fit in the bottom of a 400 gallon discus tank :bigsmile:


I'm going to wild angels again but I hoping to get my hands on a few from Brazil . I want more Santa Isabella. I can't pass up on the discus.



charles said:


> How many altum angels in the 400g? Skip discus... Make it an altum biotope with corys, rummy, a few exotic high end plecos...


It would be But I don't have great luck with pleco's . I have spent a fortune on Dave's leopards


2wheelsx2 said:


> It would make a great breeding tank for LDA-105.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave, let me know if you are getting any wild angels especially Santa Isabella. I would love to share some costs and get some real nice wild angels


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem I'll keep you in the loop. I have been wanting more Isabella's Since I lost my last female. I'm down to one large male .


josephl said:


> Dave, let me know if you are getting any wild angels especially Santa Isabella. I would love to share some costs and get some real nice wild angels


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Photo's any time soon?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is an update with a few pictures. It has been a slow process due to a work injury . So I have been working with 1 arm for the past 2 months. I will post more when the tank is fully set up.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

very nice set up and good looking fish


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking very good. I can't believe how huge that angel is!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice job Dave. How many discus you have in there now? At my peak I had just over 2 dozen and it still looked a bit empty!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful setup my friend.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Great pics of some stunning fishes. Post a few pics of the whole tank for us please....


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Can you please take a picture of your entire tank?


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Your fish are beautiful.

There's enough room in that tank to offer scuba lessons to the neighborhood children!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank Kevin. What are you keeping now?


kevin22 said:


> very nice set up and good looking fish


Thanks Rick. She was a pretty big Angel But she passed a few days ago.


Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Looking very good. I can't believe how huge that angel is!





tony1928 said:


> Nice job Dave. How many discus you have in there now? At my peak I had just over 2 dozen and it still looked a bit empty!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks Anthony


SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Beautiful setup my friend.


Thanks. I'm working on a full tank shot. It not easy with an 8ft tank lol. The tank is not complete and it looks like a bomb went off.


Plumberboy said:


> Great pics of some stunning fishes. Post a few pics of the whole tank for us please....


I'm working on it


Ocean said:


> Can you please take a picture of your entire tank?


thanks. 


Rogo said:


> Your fish are beautiful.
> 
> There's enough room in that tank to offer scuba lessons to the neighborhood children!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a couple full tank shot. I have not finished the stand or sump. My arm injury is taking a lot longer to heal and it's not easy plumbing with one arm.lol. There is a lot of love making going on in the tank. I have a red spotted green pair laying eggs every few days and now I have a trio of discus guarding eggs..


Here are some pictures of the pairs and their eggs.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Tony. I only have 7 adults and 1 juvenile discus. It does look a little empty. But I'm trying to convince my wife It would look a better with a small baby silver arowana instead of small useless tetras lol. I won't add any more until I get back from vacation in February


tony1928 said:


> Nice job Dave. How many discus you have in there now? At my peak I had just over 2 dozen and it still looked a bit empty!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Thanks Tony. I only have 7 adults and 1 juvenile discus. It does look a little empty. But I'm trying to convince my wife It would look a better with a small baby silver arowana instead of small useless tetras lol. I won't add any more until I get back from vacation in February


I agree. With all the space it's a shame to not use it for big fish!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Fish look great! What are you feeding them and hows maintence like on a 400g tank?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Looking very good. I can't believe how huge that angel is!


great looking fish - You forget how big (and nice) angels are when all you see usually are the usual inbred commercially available varieties. Tough to improve on mother nature


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm currently feeding Australian Black worms, frozen blood worms and algae pallets. I change about 100 gallon every 3 days. I just got the sump up and running . So when it's completely cycled. I'll change water once a week about 100-150 gallons


Ocean said:


> Fish look great! What are you feeding them and hows maintence like on a 400g tank?


Thanks. After owning wild angels. I'll never own domestic angels again.


mollyb said:


> great looking fish - You forget how big (and nice) angels are when all you see usually are the usual inbred commercially available varieties. Tough to improve on mother nature


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is an up date on the tank. I finally have the sump up and running and I have fixed all the leaks in the plumbing.

Here is a mystery rainbow I have had a for about a year or more. It has finally got some colour to it.


Here are a few corydoras eques. I have 3 but hoping to get a few more in the future.


Here is bleeding heart tetra with gold on his head and body .


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good. I love 8 foot tanks. Shoulda made it into a reef &#55357;&#56838; Discus look good though.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you need more wild discus


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks . I'll turn it into a reef tank some day in the future. 


target said:


> Looks really good. I love 8 foot tanks. Shoulda made it into a reef �� Discus look good though.


I would love to add a few more wilds but I think I'm running out of room lol. When I get back I'll add a few albums and wild discus



charles said:


> I think you need more wild discus


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great pics Dave. The tank is really coming together. You probably have a very tall step ladder just around the corner eh? 😁. That part I don't miss. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous fish! I especially love the humble cories, who have an unusual colouring.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks really great!


----------



## kanda (Oct 18, 2014)

[VIDEO]https://www.facebook.com/kmatulik/videos/10153736981680272/[/VID

Lol...Know you are not getting Guppies but here are a few of my very old like me and some of my new strains.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have not updated this thread in a while. Life had been a bit crazy and constantly changing . We are planing a home reno and a few other life changing events. So I'll be shutting this tank down and going with a smaller one . Here are a few more pictures before the shut down next week.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/4z2LMj
DSC_5848 by David Bailey, on Flickr


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

mods can you please close this thread.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> mods can you please close this thread.


With great sadness, yes.


----------

